# ISO Vodka lemon thing



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone know what I am talking about? It is where you put lemons into vodka, and there is a bunch of sugar in there too. It makes a nice licquer (sp?) and I have seen it here before, but can't find it because I don't know its name. I think it is Italian?


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2005)

Sounds like limoncella (sp?), but i don't have a recipe


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2005)

tsk, tsk, Alix and geebs - this ignorance comes of not reading every single post on this board.  Here's annamaria's limoncello recipe:

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=8034&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10

I posted my dad's recipe also somewhere back in time under Beverages and Wines.  I'm sure annamaria's is going to be better.


----------



## GB (Feb 13, 2005)

Ahhh but this is the homemake version, not the original (do you buy that or am I just blowing smoke?).

I actually just did a quick google and I think what I was thinking of was Sorrento lemons, not Meyers lemons.  OK actually the drink I was talking about was Limoni di Sorrento, which may or may not be different from Limoncello. Maybe annamaria can shed some light on this for me?

Here and Here are the links I was looking at.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2005)

Traditional lemoncello is with Sorrento lemons - which we can't get here.  I bought some Sorrento Lemoncello at the ABC store - sweet but good in small doses - rim with sugar to help cut the "oh crap this stuff is strong" reaction


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> tsk, tsk, Alix and geebs - this ignorance comes of not reading every single post on this board.  Here's annamaria's limoncello recipe:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=8034&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10
> 
> I posted my dad's recipe also somewhere back in time under Beverages and Wines.  I'm sure annamaria's is going to be better.



Thanks mudbug, this is what I was looking for. I DID read it. Good memory, just short!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 14, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> sweet but good in small doses - rim with sugar to help cut the "oh crap this stuff is strong" reaction



LOL, amen, elfie!  This stuff is not meant to be drunk by the tumblerful - I found out the hard way when there was nothing else to drink in the house one evening.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 21, 2005)

Try mixing the Limoncello with fresh squeezed orange juice. It's great.


----------

